# xorg installation problem



## aad90 (Mar 12, 2013)

Hello guys,

I've installed FreeBSD in a hyper-v machine on Windows 8, then I've tried to install xorg for GUI, but I have an error here, and I don't understand it. After searches and searches, nothing seems to help me.

This is the error:


```
Stop in usr/ports/graphics/dri
***[do-fetch] Error code 1

Stop in usr/ports/x11/xorg
```

I follow the help from here : http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x-install.html

My version of FreeBSD is 9.1.

P.S. I cannot configure wireless connection either.

Waiting for help and thanks!


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 12, 2013)

The fetch error indicates it could not download the distfile.  That could be due to a network interface that has not been configured.

The virtual machine is virtual, so will not have access to the wireless hardware.  To share it, configure the VM to use bridged networking.  In the VM, it will appear as a wired network connection.


----------



## aad90 (Mar 12, 2013)

Thank you very much for the reply (more faster than I've expected ).I will try your suggestion and will come back with the resolution.


----------



## aad90 (Mar 12, 2013)

I've bridged the network. Same problem. I have 16 GB space on the partition where's the VHD for VM. I think is enough.
When I try `# pkg_add -r xorg`, it gave me the error unable to fetch:ftp:....

Any other suggestions? I'm new to FreeBSD and I really need help. It isn't easy at first use,but I want to learn.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 12, 2013)

Packages for 9.1-RELEASE are not available yet.  Use the 9-STABLE packages.  Or better yet, avoid packages entirely and use ports, which is what the error in post #1 showed you were using.


----------



## aad90 (Mar 12, 2013)

And how should I do that? Any command? I repeat,I'm very new to freebsd FreeBSD, and I'm not very familiar with the language. You must explain like for dummies


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 12, 2013)

Please start formatting your posts so I don't have to spend time I could be trying to solve the problem instead fixing the posts.

Using ports is explained here: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/ports-using.html


----------

